
Show HN: What Is This License? - abetusk
https://mechaelephant.com/whatisthislicense/
======
ElTejaso
I think this is really cool, I've just been copy-pasting random licenses from
all my programs and seeing what they are for the past 10 minutes xD

Would be even better if I could see the differences between the two licenses,
so that any modifications are immediately apparent.

